# Hardie-board vs. Smartboard Siding



## pig'a'pen (Mar 17, 2008)

I install vinyl siding for a living and have worked very little with hardie-board. I've installed hardie decorative shakes but not hardie-board itself. I want to know what people think are the advantages and disadvantages of both. I've seen the look of both and like them equally. I want to know the price difference, durability, and any information anyone has on the warranty of both products. 

When I decide to side my garage, either with smartboard or hardie board, I'll be doing all the trimwork and corners with smartboard for sure. 

Any information would be helpful, and pictures are always good


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Try checking information about Hardie Board and Smart Board over at: 

http://www.contractortalk.com/


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here's a current thread with some discussion of Hardie Board: 

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=33768


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here's another new one: http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=35464


----------



## pig'a'pen (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the links. The one thread about the cons of hardie siding was really good. I've yet to find anything on smartboard siding. Seems its not very popular :S


----------



## criminallawyer (Apr 22, 2009)

One of the most important decisions that you will have to make when building or remodeling your home is, what to cover the Exterior of the house with and what is it going to look like? Since this was not our first home we had some experience choosing exterior building materials from past experience. This is our 5th home and we have bought some new, and some were... well used. Our experience with the older homes helped us make important decisions when building this one. Let me explain. 
Our primary concerns were beauty and longevity. We have always liked the look of siding. Mixed with brick or cultured Stone, it makes for a real Americana look. With this in mind, we set out to find high grade long lasting beautiful siding. 
If any of you have owned a home with wooden siding for any length of time you have probably had the same experience as I have. The wooden siding requires regular maintenance and painting or it will deteriorate and need replacing. This of course is very expensive and time consuming if you do it yourself. That ruled out wooden siding and most of the composite wood products do not hold up for the long term either. 
Another choice is vinyl siding which I am not too fond of. I am sure they have improved it greatly over the years but my experience with it was not a good one. The vinyl siding we had, disfigured and sagged a little in place making the whole wall look bad. 





[URL=http://findcriminallawyer.com]criminallawyer[/URL]​


----------

